# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Balise spoiler android

## sKimo

Salut les canards, je n'arrive pas à trouver un moyen d'enlever les balises spoilers lorsque je parcours CPC sur mon smartphone. Je suis obligé de faire "cocher version pour ordinateur" et faire tout sélectionner, ce qui, vous en conviendrez, n'est absolument pas pratique.

J'ai cherché comment faire mais je suis un perdu pour le moment, c'est mon 1er smartphone, je trouve plein de sujets pour savoir comment enlever l'aileron d'une tuture par contre  ::ninja:: , une recherche sur le site n'a rien donné non plus.

Je suis sur Android 8.0.

Je m'en remets à votre bonté ! :Prey:

----------


## Flad

Convaincre les canards d'utiliser la balise spoiler2  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Comme ça quoi

----------


## Praetor

Ça pourrait être pire, tu pourrais être sous iOS: sélectionner le texte sous spoiler ne l'affiche pas! Il faut faire répondre avec citation.

----------


## sKimo

> Ça pourrait être pire, tu pourrais être sous iOS: sélectionner le texte sous spoiler ne l'affiche pas! Il faut faire répondre avec citation.


C'est exactement mon problème ! Je ne trouve aucun moyen d'enlever les spoilers (les barres noires quoi), pareil pour les balises spoilers 2, quand j'appuie sur show, le bouton ne marche pas

@Flad : tu sous-entends qu'il n'existe aucun moyen ? ::'(:

----------


## Flad

> C'est exactement mon problème ! Je ne trouve aucun moyen d'enlever les spoilers (les barres noires quoi), pareil pour les balises spoilers 2, quand j'appuie sur show, le bouton ne marche pas
> 
> @Flad : tu sous-entends qu'il n'existe aucun moyen ?


Nope, j'étais persuadé que la spoiler2 fonctionnait en version mobile :/
Désolé  :Emo:

----------


## Riusma

J'ai pas testé mais en ce qui concerne la balise v2 (celle avec le bouton), ça peut valoir le coup de tester avec le gyroscope du smartphone (ou de la tablette) actif puis faire basculer portrait / paysage (généralement ça impose au navigateur de "redessiner" la page web et ça peut le forcer à tenir compte de l'activation de la balise)... pas du tout sûr que ça marche, mais j'ai vaguement le souvenir d'avoir outrepassé des bugs avec ce genre de balises de cette manière...  ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

> Nope, j'étais persuadé que la spoiler2 fonctionnait en version mobile :/
> Désolé


Elle fonctionne (en tout cas moi aucun problème) avec firefox sur android.

Par contre oui, la balise "classique", je suis obligé de faire une citation pour la lire.

----------


## sKimo

Un peu étonné que le forum ne gère toujours pas les spoiler sur mobile (la faute à vbulltin peut-être ?)

Je note pour Firefox en tout cas ! Merci les canards !

----------


## Bah

Sur mobile avec Chrome les spoilers V2 je peux pas les lire, les spoilers V1, je peux les lire... en transparence. Le meilleur des deux mondes  ::lol::

----------


## Haraban

Chez moi également, aucune balise spoiler ne fonctionne sous android.

----------

